
Ask HN: UX courses for engineers? - rkho
Hi HN, I&#x27;m a software engineer who works on the web in San Francisco. I happen to work on a team that&#x27;s very design oriented and I have the opportunity to take some design-related courses. Although I don&#x27;t see myself transitioning to any sort of pure UX-oriented role, I personally think it&#x27;s important to keep UX in mind when writing code.<p>Do you know of any courses or resources I can take advantage of to be more UX-conscious?
======
edoceo
I troll the UX part of Stack Exchange. No direct lesson but lots of
conversation to observe

